# EXhAUST CALI Notice!!!



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

I was told by a traffic cop at "city of Corona, ca" that a good way to fight a modified exhaust ticket is to tell the judge that the officer has no proff that the muffle raised the decible level of the exhaust. UNLESS the officer pulls out a decible meter he has no proff that the install exhaust is modified. Note: running not cat or straight piping is obviously wrong.

ALSO he informed me that when in court if you ask the judge/office what is the stock db level of my exhaust and what was it at the time of being pulled over. that is (in the officers words) the best argument you can put forward. Now he also stated that the judge can still go either way but its the best shot. i didnt get the officers name but he is one of the two motorcycle officers here in town.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

lol...........good to know, im gonna be in court fighting one of those convictions soon, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

You heard about Liu, eh?

Anyways, once I get my exhaust, it should be close to the stock db level... not too much louder. That is, until I get my header...


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

btw, should put this in the California section... I wouldn't have found it if AJ didn't point it out to me.


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

i dunno if it should only be ca but yea liu called me and told me like right after it happened. then i called city of corona police and the officer stated to me what the law said and it was to the point that if a modified exhaust creates a db level that is louder than stock withing normal operating rang then it is deamed illegal


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

it goes for pretty much everywhere

its just that california cop and assfucks about everything...

while here in vegas...we are allowed to street race to a certain extent every fri and sat..

i know street racing is stupid, but im just making a comparison...SO DONT FUCKIN LECTURE ME


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

*Excessively noisy exhaust systems and mufflers (27150, 27151 VC). *Many aftermarket exhaust systems and parts are illegal. Look for parts that meet California law. If it doesn't say it meets the law, it probably doesn't. 


*Exhaust systems which meet smog requirements but are still too loud.* Exhaust equipment that states it is, "Legal in all 50 states," refers to smog, not noise. 
Note: *New law *(27150.2 VC) does not require law enforcement to use sound level meters to test for excessive noise. Citation is based on officer's judgment. Cited violators may have testing done at smog referee stations or may be directed by the court to have testing done. Vehicles in violation must be brought into compliance. A fine may also be imposed.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i got that 27151 VC thing.

so your sayin that i can go to court and tell them the officer has no way of telling my decibel level without a decibel meter ?

what about moving out of state before the court date? how can that be done


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

quick question...are harley-davidsons illegal in cali...cause those things are louder than any muffler i know of...


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

McLaren F1 2003 said:


> *quick question...are harley-davidsons illegal in cali...cause those things are louder than any muffler i know of... *


good point those things are always setting my alarm off! 
I go pulled over and the cop made me rev my engine checking for modified exhaust


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

yes the officer i talked to said if mufflers on harleys are so loud what do they car about cars. he told me that back in the day he had a mini truck that he had to flange the exhaust to cause he kept gettin tickets hehehe


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Exhaust systems which meet smog requirements but are still too loud. Exhaust equipment that states it is, "Legal in all 50 states," refers to smog, not noise. 
Note: New law (27150.2 VC) does not require law enforcement to use sound level meters to test for excessive noise. Citation is based on officer's judgment. Cited violators may have testing done at smog referee stations or may be directed by the court to have testing done. Vehicles in violation must be brought into compliance. A fine may also be imposed.


what about this... i dunno if i can fight it


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

if u go to a smog joint and have your car tested for loudness and it passes..................u can have the ticket written off.......buy a silencer and test it......it should pass.


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

ive never been convicted for havin loud exhaust...........all u need is a silencer or baffle in cop talk, simple as that.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

707nismo said:


> *ive never been convicted for havin loud exhaust...........all u need is a silencer or baffle in cop talk, simple as that. *



explain........lol


----------

